# keyboard problem

## phil

Hi, I have installed gentoo with stage1 whithout problems but at boot my PS/2 keyboard isn't detected. It print this message:

keyboard timeout - AT keyboard not present?

and boot correctly but I can't login without keyboard. What can I do to correct this ?

----------

## jani

I get the same sort of problem.  I have a ps/2 keyboard, which works fine during the install from 1.1a stage 1 iso, works fine in the grub boot menu, all of the booting seems to work, the login prompt comes up, but the keyboard doesn't work.

----------

## Aaron

I've had a similar problem w/ FreeBSD and a kvm switch box.

Try setting up the kbd in the kernel

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=101751890301820&w=2

----------

## philippe.cherel@mayenne.o

hi, I think it's a problem with 2.4.19, i have tryed the 2.4.18 and the keyboard works fine

----------

## jani

does this mean it's a bug in the kernel config files?  I've used make menuconfig and make config, and they both generate kernels which do not work with a ps2 keyboard.  what's the solution?  to hand edit the config file after a make menuconfig?  which options do I specifically need?

New info: following the hint in this thread, I compiled a 2.4.18 kernel, and the keyboard works fine. it seems 2.4.19 is broken.

----------

